# WRF hits 16,998!



## GavinW

Currently active users today at 1708 was a new record. Well done WR, looks like you're growing. Anyone got some background to this, and what it means to the growth of WRF? I'd like to hear.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well I think everyday more and more people discover who useful this tool could be, besides everyday we have more and more people who instead of only read or ask are willing to help others. 

A lot of persons has gone, but some new has come. I think taht's what give life ant joyful to this forum, It's always reinvented itself.

By the way I think the old-old members need a Bravo for their comprhension and dedication to this. BRAVO, BRAVO BRAVO.


----------



## Angel.Aura

> WRF hits 16,998 *17.029!*


----------



## Vanda

We are the champions!


----------



## mkellogg

GavinW said:


> Anyone got some background to this, and what it means to the growth of WRF?



Hi Gavin and Miguelillo,
Both the dictionaries and the forums on WordReference are getting more and more popular/well-known/used.  Traffic is up dramatically over a year ago, and I see little signs of the growth slowing anytime soon.  We will probably see new records here each week or two over the next couple of months.

Kudos and thanks to everybody here.  Your knowledge is what makes WordReference such a great reference site and the reason tens of millions of people visit it each month.

Mike


----------



## GavinW

Thanks for the input, Mike! Interesting to have confirmation of the continuing upward trend.
;-)


----------



## Outlandish

May I ask how could any body find out the number of active members in the form?


----------



## cuchuflete

Outlandish said:


> May I ask how could any body find out the number of active members in the form?



The numbers are always displayed at the bottom of the main index page for the forums.


----------



## Angel.Aura

For example:


> Il massimo numero di utenti online è stato *17.291*, il *Oggi* alle 17.48.36.


Oggi = today!


----------



## GavinW

It keeps happening! Looks like Mike was right......


Most users ever online was 17,560, Yesterday at 05:33 PM. 
(yesterday means 6 Oct...)


----------



## SDLX Master

Before we realize it, we're going to be hitting 20k


----------



## swift

Angel.Aura said:


> WRF hits 16,998 17.029!



22,091 Today at 20.00 GMT-6.


----------



## GavinW

swift said:


> 22,091 Today at 20.00 GMT-6.


 
??
Surely not... No trace of that statistic today. Is there a gremlin in the works...?


----------

